# Cycling new 30



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

just got a 30 gallon earlier today, and immediately filled it up. I got 5 large (3-4") goldfish to help the cycle, added an old filter cartridge, 3 large live plants, one large rock, and a few plastic decorations all from a cycled tank. I am dying to get my baby rhom in his new tank & was wondering about how long do u think it will need to cycle? I bought some ammonia & nitrite test kits and the fish store, but they said they had no nitrate test kits. also, by overfeeding the goldfish the first few days, could I speed up the ammonia spike (more ammonia produced through waste & uneaten food)? thanks for your help.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

wasn't sure if this should be in water chemistry or equipment. thought this was a lil more appropriate.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

since your running an old filter, it shouldnt take more than a couple days. ive dont 1 day with no casualties. what i do is this; take the old filter media and shake it in the new tank, till the water is very dirty looking. by next morning the water should be clear. if goldfish can survive for a couple days, its fine.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

will i get a brief peak in the ammonia & nitrites since i am recycling old bacteria? or will they never really register?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

A slight spike is expected since the nitrifiers need to adjust to their new environment.


----------

